# 9th WEKAF WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 10, 2005)

FYI-


> *9th WEKAF WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS*
> (World Escrima, Kali, Arnis Federation)
> July 2nd  9th, 2006
> 
> ...


----------

